# Prendre la main sur un Mac avec Apple Remote Dektop



## alfonir (19 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà je veux prendre la main sur le mac de ma copine (avec apple remote desktop) et je voulais savoir si (dans mon router) j'ai mapper juste?

Que dois-je faire dans le router de ma copine?

Voici ce que j'ai fais sur mon router:

http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/1472/mappe0xt.jpg

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse!


----------



## elessar (20 Octobre 2005)

Il faudrait que tu pr&#233;cise l'adresse IP interne du mac auquel tu veux te connecter. Sinon, c'est comme si tu n'avais rien param&#233;tr&#233;.


----------



## Belgarion (20 Octobre 2005)

elessar a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que tu précise l'adresse IP interne du mac auquel tu veux te connecter. Sinon, c'est comme si tu n'avais rien paramétré.



Je suis d'accord avec toi... Et de mon coté, j'ai paramétré un 3è port pour le remote sur mon routeur.

Le 5988. Je sais pas s'il est obligatoire mais j'ai récupéré ce numéro de port sur l'aide de RD.

Bon courage


----------



## alfonir (20 Octobre 2005)

elessar a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que tu pr&#233;cise l'adresse IP interne du mac auquel tu veux te connecter. Sinon, c'est comme si tu n'avais rien param&#233;tr&#233;.




Apr&#232;s mes deux lignes pour l'ouverture des ports (dans le routeur de ma copine) pour l'adresse IP, je dois mettre la quelle???

Je dois mettre celle qui est indiqu&#233; sur ce lien? http://www.items.ch/monadresseip/monadresseip.asp

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Belgarion (21 Octobre 2005)

non pas du tout. Je ne connais pas les termes exacts mais en gros il faut dire au  routeur de ta copine que quand tu attaques de l'ext&#233;rieur avec ton mac il doit te rediriger vers son mac.
Donc pour r&#233;sumer, l'adresse IP que tu nous a donn&#233;e est son IP Fixe et celle que tu dois saisir &#224; droite est celle du mac de ta copine (du type 192.168.....). pour la connaitre, ouvre ses pr&#233;fs systeme / Reseau et regarde sur ta connexion (je suppose que c'est de l'ethernet). 
Voili...


----------



## alfonir (21 Octobre 2005)

Belgarion a dit:
			
		

> non pas du tout. Je ne connais pas les termes exacts mais en gros il faut dire au  routeur de ta copine que quand tu attaques de l'extérieur avec ton mac il doit te rediriger vers son mac.
> Donc pour résumer, l'adresse IP que tu nous a donnée est son IP Fixe et celle que tu dois saisir à droite est celle du mac de ta copine (du type 192.168.....). pour la connaitre, ouvre ses préfs systeme / Reseau et regarde sur ta connexion (je suppose que c'est de l'ethernet).
> Voili...



Merci pour ta réponse Balgarion, mais quand je suis dans Apple Remote Desktop et que je dois mettre l'adresse IP de ma copine, je dois mettre la quelle?

Bonne journée


----------



## Belgarion (21 Octobre 2005)

Autant pour moi je n'avais pas bien compris... C'est peut-&#234;tre l'heure de ma r&#233;ponse qui en est pour beaucoup... Bref.
Tu dois saisir par contre l'IP de ta copine du type 82..xx.......
Si &#231;a marche pas, tu peux envoyer un ping via le terminal pour savoir d&#233;j&#224; si ton ordi discute bien avec le routeur de ta copine....
Ensuite si &#231;a marche toujours pas, redonne quelques renseignements, on va bien y arriver !


----------



## elessar (21 Octobre 2005)

En gors, le mappage de port (ce que tu es en train de configurer) se passe comme &#231;a.
Tu as une adresse ip fournie (en dhcp ou non) par ton FAI. On va appeler &#231;a ton adresse externe.
Ton routeur est la porte de sortie sur internet, donc, il a cette adresse externe pour etre contact&#233; de l'ext&#233;rieur. Par contre il redistribue des adresses ip &#224; des machines &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de ton r&#233;seau (en g&#233;n&#233;ral du type 192.x.x.x ou 10.x.x.x). C'est ce qu'on appelle le NAT.
Quand ton routeur re&#231;oit une demande, vers quelle adresse interne envoyer la demande ?
donc tu lui pr&#233;cise : une demande qui arrive sur le port X doit aller sur port Y de mon mac.
Ce qui permettra &#224; ton mac d'&#234;tre contact&#233;, car son adresse interne, personne ne la voit sur internet.


----------



## Belgarion (21 Octobre 2005)

Tr&#232;s belle explication elessar, j'aurai pas fait mieux...


----------



## tassi (21 Octobre 2005)

elessar a dit:
			
		

> En gors, le mappage de port (ce que tu es en train de configurer) se passe comme &#231;a.
> Tu as une adresse ip fournie (en dhcp ou non) par ton FAI. On va appeler &#231;a ton adresse externe.
> Ton routeur est la porte de sortie sur internet, donc, il a cette adresse externe pour etre contact&#233; de l'ext&#233;rieur. Par contre il redistribue des adresses ip &#224; des machines &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de ton r&#233;seau (en g&#233;n&#233;ral du type 192.x.x.x ou 10.x.x.x). C'est ce qu'on appelle le NAT.
> Quand ton routeur re&#231;oit une demande, vers quelle adresse interne envoyer la demande ?
> ...


Je viens d'abandonner wanadoo au profit de la neuf box et ichat (tel + visio )que j'utilisais avec un cpte AIM de chez AOL ne fonctionne plus .
Ainsi lorsque je clique sur " connecter AIM " dans ichat , j'ai immédiatement le message "connexion interrompue . 
L'intervention suivante a été réalisée mais sans succès : configuration de mon routeur ( navigateur+adresse IP de mon routeur ) à savoir saisie du même n° de port en entrée et sortie dans réseau NAT avec mention de l'adresse IP de mon MAC ( 192... fournie par DHCP ) .
Mon iMac fonctionne sous MAS OSX.4.2
Avez vous une suggestion ? Merci


----------



## alfonir (21 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, mais j'aurais une ou deux petites questions:

Que dois-je mettre comme nom d'utilisation et comme mot de passe quand je veux me connecter avec Apple remote Desktop?

Ets-ce que j'ai quelque chose à faire sur mon router?

Merci encore pour toutes vos réponses et très bonne soirée

ALFO


----------



## Belgarion (22 Octobre 2005)

alfonir a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour toutes vos réponses, mais j'aurais une ou deux petites questions:
> 
> Que dois-je mettre comme nom d'utilisation et comme mot de passe quand je veux me connecter avec Apple remote Desktop?
> 
> ...


Dans Remote Desktop le nom d'utilisation et le mot de passe correspond au nom de la session ( ce qui correspond dans une fenetre finder où nom qu'il y a saisi sur l'icone de la maison) et au mot de passe de ta copine. Si tu as désormais bien défini les ports du routeur de ta copine ça devrait le faire.... 
Maintenant on croise les doigts. 

Elessar me disait dans un autre post que Remote Desktop était lourd à utiliser et il m'a conseiller d'autres solutions pour du contrôle à distance. Je suis entrain de les tester chez moi. je te donne les ref s au cas ou... OSxVNC (serveur) et Chiken of the VNC (Client) tout cela téléchargeable sur macupdate

@ +


----------



## Belgarion (22 Octobre 2005)

tassi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'abandonner wanadoo au profit de la neuf box et ichat (tel + visio )que j'utilisais avec un cpte AIM de chez AOL ne fonctionne plus .
> Ainsi lorsque je clique sur " connecter AIM " dans ichat , j'ai immédiatement le message "connexion interrompue .
> L'intervention suivante a été réalisée mais sans succès : configuration de mon routeur ( navigateur+adresse IP de mon routeur ) à savoir saisie du même n° de port en entrée et sortie dans réseau NAT avec mention de l'adresse IP de mon MAC ( 192... fournie par DHCP ) .
> Mon iMac fonctionne sous MAS OSX.4.2
> Avez vous une suggestion ? Merci



Quand tu dis que AIM te met connexion interrompue c'est au moment de la connexion sur AIM ou quand tu veux lancer  une videoconf ? Parce que  dans un premier temps si j'étais toi, je m'assurais que mon compte AIM n'a pas un souci. donc j'enleverai toute histoire de routeur et connecterai mon ordi direct sur le modem (je ne connais pas le 9box, je ne sais pas si tu peux désactiver la fonction routeur) pour que ton ordi est une adresse IP de  type 82....
ensuite je lance Ichat et ouvre une session AIM. s'il ne veut pas se connecter c'est que ce sera surement ton compte AIM qui a un souci. J'en ouvrirai un autre directement sur AOL.fr dans ce cas-la...

Enfin j'espère ne pas avoir compris à coté...


----------



## alfonir (22 Octobre 2005)

Ca à presque fonctionné, le petit écran est maintenant bleu, mais quand je veux me connecter il me met le message suivant:

Ordinateur de "Ma copine" dispose d'un logiciel client Remote Desktop ancien.

Comment puis-je faire?

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## Belgarion (23 Octobre 2005)

alfonir a dit:
			
		

> Ca &#224; presque fonctionn&#233;, le petit &#233;cran est maintenant bleu, mais quand je veux me connecter il me met le message suivant:
> 
> Ordinateur de "Ma copine" dispose d'un logiciel client Remote Desktop ancien.
> 
> ...


Je sais qu'au boulot la proc&#233;dure suivante marche... mais maintenant &#224; distance avec un routeur au milieu pas sur...

Ce que tu rencontres est que le client est trop ancien version 1.x ou < &#224; 2.2

Si mes souvenirs sont bons la version client actuelle est la 2.2 donc il faut la mettre &#224; jour. Pour cela sur ta barre de menu dans le remote destop admin clique sur "Gestion" puis "mettre &#224; niveau le logiciel client".

Si cela ne marche pas je suppose que tu dois pouvoir le t&#233;l&#233;charger... il te faut la donc la version client 2.2...

tiens nous au jus qd m&#234;me et bon dimanche !!!


----------



## alfonir (23 Octobre 2005)

Voilà j'ai fais la mise à jour de la version 2.2 sur le mac de ma copine et quand j'ai voulut réessayer il m'a indiqué le message d'érreur suivant:

Echec de la connexion avec "Ordinateur de ma copine".

Que puis-je faire mtn?

Merci


----------



## Belgarion (24 Octobre 2005)

alfonir a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai fais la mise à jour de la version 2.2 sur le mac de ma copine et quand j'ai voulut réessayer il m'a indiqué le message d'érreur suivant:
> 
> Echec de la connexion avec "Ordinateur de ma copine".
> 
> ...


Il te dit bien échec de la connexion ou echec de l'authentification ?
Car ce qui est bizarre, c'est quand même le fait que tu aies pu faire la MAJ du client à distance (c'est bien la cas ?). Si c'est ça c'est bien que la connexion entre vos 2 ordis passent !

Dans ta fenêtre principale de Remote Dektop, lorsque tu démarres l'application quel état actuel donne-t-il pour l'ordi de ta copine ? Accès refusé, disponible, Déconnecté, ARD désactivé, ou Vnc ACtivé... ?


----------



## alfonir (24 Octobre 2005)

Justement la mise à jour je l'ai fait directement depuis chez elle, car ca ne fonctionnait pas.

Et quand je me connect il est marqué ARD connecté.

Que faut-il faire à présent?


----------



## XX69 (25 Octobre 2005)

Juste une reponse rapide qui n'engage que moi...

mais je trouve dangereux au niveau securit&#233; d'ouvrir le port d'ecoute VNC ou Apple Remote desktop...


Pour ma part j'ai simplement ouvert le port SSH et je fais un tunnel SSH entre mon Pb 12" et mon mac mini a la maison.

sur le router je n'ai que le SSH de forwarder (enfin j'ai Http aussi) vers le server.

J'utilise SSh Tunnelling manager qui est assez simple et donc pour me connecter j'utilise Chicken of VNC a qui je demande une connection sur mon propre poste. Comme le port local est foward&#233; dans le tunnel SSH vers le port distant car macrhe tres birn et surtotu c'est s&#233;curis&#233;.

maxime


----------



## Belgarion (25 Octobre 2005)

XX69 a dit:
			
		

> Juste une reponse rapide qui n'engage que moi...
> 
> mais je trouve dangereux au niveau securité d'ouvrir le port d'ecoute VNC ou Apple Remote desktop...
> 
> ...


Et c'est simple à configurer ? et tu peux en faire quasi autant qu'avec RD ? controle à distance .... ?


----------



## XX69 (25 Octobre 2005)

Je pense que ca doit tres bien march&#233; aussi avec ARD... il y a peut etre plus de port a faire passer dans le tunnel...

le tunnel est facile a configur&#233; il suffit de lire un peu de literature sur le net concernant le SSH tunnelling.

un utilitaire tres facile est SSH Tunnelling Manager...

tu configure le port sur ta machine local, celui sur la machine distant et l'ip de cette machine.


par exemple si ton adresse est mac.dyndns.org et que ta machine a une ip sur ton reseau local 192.168.1.2

tu fait un tunnel SSH avec monlogin@mac.dyndns.org 

port local 5900
Ip distante 192.168.1.2
port distant 192.168.1.2

ceci va demander &#224; la machine mac.dyndns.org de fair eun tunnel entre le port local 5900 de l'appelant et la machine distante 192.168.1.2 (adresse local par rapport a la machine mac.dyndns.org) sur le port 5900...

Tu peux avec deux machines differentes qui repond a mac.dyndns.org et une qui est 192.168.1.2 (adresse local par rapport a mac.dyndns.org).

mac.dyndns.org peut aussi etre 192.168.1.2 (c'est mon cas)... ca marche bien...

d'ailleur tu peux aussi acceder a l'interface web de ton router grace a ca : mapping le port local 8080  vers l'adresse ip local du router (par rapport a mac.dyndns.org) sur le port 80. Ensuite tu tappe dans Safari "localhost:8080" et miracle tu as l'interface web 

maxime


----------



## Dorms (28 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

Je cherche justement à me connecter sur l'Emac de mon père via internet afin de réaliser la maintenance de son ordi et de lui expliquer comment ça marche (il ne comprend quasiment rien...).
Le problème justement, c'est qu'il a une Cbox connectée en wifi avec un adaptateur clé USB...
De ce fait, je n'arrive pas à utiliser Chicken of the VNC car il semble que le port 5900 par défaut soit filtré par la connection WIFI.

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment je peux re-configurer cette connection pas à pas car, si j'ai des notions de réseau, je ne suis pas un expert et je ne sais pas où trouver la liste d'affectation des ports réseau par exemple?
De plus, comme mon père, lui, n'y connait rien, je risque d'avoir un mal fou à lui faire reconfigurer sa Cbox...

Merci d'avance


----------

